# Stupid IPO question



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Is it the dog or the team that gets n IPO title? 

Specifically, if I take a dog to an IPO 3, then someone else wants to compete with him, do they have to redo everything? 

Or if I qualify with my dog for say Nationals, can someone else handle him at Nationals? 

Also does it make a difference who handles him for the AD? Or a show rating? 

Just trying to figure this out. My puppy is only a baby, just curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In all cases anyone can handle the dog. The scorebook and show cards belong to the dog, so nothing has to be re-done.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Lies said, anyone can enter your dog in a trial. I'm not sure about the US, but in Canada, both the handler get a score book, and the dog gets a score book. 

So my score book records all the trials I have entered, with which dog, and the titles I have trialed for and achieved. The dog's scorebook stays with the dog. So if I sell my dog after he did a BH, the new handler can enter him in for IPO1.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Titles go with the dog....

Not sure if you qualify a dog for Nationals if someone else can show him there....

Scorebooks go with the dog.....USCA does not do handler scorebooks - wish they did - I never got around for sending in for sports medals, and having to chart all the dogs and trials out to send in is a PIA - it would be much easier if it was all in one place!

Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thanks all. Used to doing SAR, where you very as a team. So I was curious. Obviously have a very long way to go!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Nationals and something like the world team is a team event so you could not substitute the handler or the dog. People qualifying for our Nationals are also required to make their qualification scores by a certain date before the event when they have purchased a new fully titled dog. 

If you purchased a dog with an IPO3 you could compete with the dog at that level, but you are not considered HOT (handler/owner/trained). This is the reason why we have the HOT designation. It distinguishes the teams that were together through everything Vs. those that bought fully trained and/or titled dogs and then competed.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, that's something to consider: If it matters to you that your dog is "HOT" then no one else can train or title the dog (with the exception of running the AD). It might not be something you are worried about. I know I am...not sure it's justified or not since I'll likely never be in a "big" competition with my dogs, but still the satisfaction of doing it from start to finish myself is there


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No. I want HOT. I was more wondering what would happen down the road, if say my sister wanted to work him as well. 

If I get him to an IPO 3, and my sister does want to work him, CAN she start over? And go through each test? Or is back tracking not allowed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

She would be able to start over.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thx. This is all hypothetical. Just mere curiosity. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

